# House and 6 acres in Michigan



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We built this house in the Thumb over 2002 and 2003. It has 6.7 acres and is on a corner. We'll be ready to put it on the market in a couple of months but thought I'd post it here in case anyone is interested, or knows anyone who is interested.

It has a frost free shallow foundation, concrete slab. 2" of styrofoam insulation, vinyl siding. Downstairs, on slab, is a 2 1/2 car garage and two work rooms (his office, my sewing room) with set up for bathroom. Upstairs is an office and a bedroom with his and her walk in closets, handicap accessible bathroom. The living and dining room is one large room with double French doors leading to the deck/balcony. Great view from every room. In-floor radiant heat. Pole shed is (I think) 4 years old. Also two small sheds. The property is long along the road, so it could be split off. Behind our property is 40 acres of woods. Pretty quiet area with little traffic, unless you have lambs in which case people drive by to see them. Choice of two school systems.


----------

